# Broken canine tooth



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

I was playing with Milly this morning and she grabbed one of my leather shoes. I managed to prise it off her but at the same time I noticed half her canine tooth is missing! It's still her baby tooth so from what I've read it should be okay as it will just fall out anyway. It doesn't look too sharp and it's not bleeding and Milly has managed to eat a treat with no issues. I really don't want to have to take her to vets unless completely necessary. 

I attached a pic.

Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

You said its only a baby tooth? Then yes, you shouldn't worry too much. If it were an adult tooth, I would recommend taking her to the vet because they can abscess, then you would have a bigger issue. Getting the tooth out would mean that they would have or the dog under, flap the gum, then if it snaps when they try to get it out, cross section it. 
But baby teeth just fall out. Just keep an eye on it incase things change (discomfort, swelling).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

How old is she?? just wondering when those teeth will start falling out.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

She's nearly 5 months old ( on Monday)

Thanks for your reassurance Lynn. It was definitely a milk tooth...the razor sharpness is a giveaway lol....well not anymore on that side!

Milly is absolutely fine, eating, playing and drinking. Doesn't seem too bothered about this tooth


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh good very soon those teeth will be popping out.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

They sure are popping out. Not the canines yet but today we found the first tooth on the floor . Back molar. She has swallowed all her incisors. I've had a quick look in her mouth and there are two back molars coming in. It looks so red and raw. Poor pup . Can't wait for this yo be over


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh she will lose that tooth real quick


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You can give her an ice cube to suck on to help her gums numb a bit


----------

